# dust collection.



## Hhaines (Nov 26, 2008)

I use 4' PVC main lines and 3" to each machine. I made all my blast gates and they all work well all but one. A power miter saw has been the most difficult. A gate ends up on the back side of any type of hood I've made. So I started again and changed the design. I made a back chute with a 45 degree back to direct the dust downward. At the bottom I fitted a piece of 3" pvc. I found a cup in my junk box the taper fitted in the pvc pipe. A small disc stapled in the cup to accept a 1/4 " dowel as an up and down opener guided in place by cross members. A golf ball serves as a handle that I can reach in the center of the hood right in front. It works sort of like a toilet flap valve. It opens and closes easily, and seals air flow.I don't know how to send pitchers....sorry.... I can email pics for someone if I have an email address......Tinkering is the most enjoyable part of wood working....at least for me.......


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

if you go down right below where you type there is a section where it says (manage attachments)click that then find your pics then all the way to the right it says (Upload) let it do it then post


----------

